# Xmas...



## Northerner (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 9, 2018)

Love it Northie ~ that's the cheapest Christmas tree I've ever seen!!

WL


----------



## C&E Guy (Nov 12, 2018)

Driving home last night and saw that someone had their outside lights on!

They do always go "OTT" with lights at their flat balcony on a main road but seriously. 11th November???


----------



## Sally71 (Nov 12, 2018)

I went for a hair cut yesterday and the salon already had a Christmas tree up.  At least wait until December!!
I know they are pretty, but by January when we all go back to work I'm pretty much sick of the sight of them...


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 12, 2018)

Good  Nice & flash


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## HOBIE (Nov 21, 2018)

Ralph-YK said:


> View attachment 10284 View attachment 10285


Lots of bits of tree to drill when putting Lights in


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 21, 2018)

Northerner said:


> View attachment 10229


If only the tree came with a fairy that did the ironing too!


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 21, 2018)

It’s still NOVEMBER,!!!


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 21, 2018)

SB2015 said:


> It’s still NOVEMBER,!!!


But this coming weekend is Stir-Up Sunday, and the following one is Advent Sunday, the official start of the (liturgical) Christmas season.


----------



## Amigo (Nov 21, 2018)

Well we have adopted so many American traditions with over hyped Halloween celebrations, Black Friday, School Proms. It’s only a matter of time until Thanksgiving creeps in here before the Christmas *‘Holidays’ *start!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 21, 2018)

Stir-up Sunday is hardly critical when you only make Xmas puds and mincemeat every 2 years and put more than enough Johnnie Walker Red Label (as it was in the 1950s and early 60s)  to keep and mature it wonderfully.

You do have to have sufficient (crock) pudding basins and jamjars to enable this of course since you need at least 2 puds per annum (one at Xmas and one on your dad's birthday) and an awful lot of mincemeat to eat as and when throughout the year as well as at Xmas.

No - I don't do it but my mom and granny before her did - so that automatically makes it right, right?


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Nov 22, 2018)

I heard this the other day.
You tell your kids don’t accept sweets from strangers. Yet on Halloween you go round mithering folk for them. 
That’s the best one amazon ruining Christmas! Delivering toys etc... in original packaging. 
Go to the shops yourself and it won’t happen then will it?


----------



## C&E Guy (Nov 22, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Well we have adopted so many American traditions with over hyped Halloween celebrations, Black Friday, School Proms. It’s only a matter of time until Thanksgiving creeps in here before the Christmas *‘Holidays’ *start!



Mind you, it would be good to get all the holidays that they get. 

President's Day, Martin Luther King Day, 4th July, Thanksgiving, Labor Day, Memorial Day,  as well as all our own ones.


----------



## Amigo (Nov 22, 2018)

C&E Guy said:


> Mind you, it would be good to get all the holidays that they get.
> 
> President's Day, Martin Luther King Day, 4th July, Thanksgiving, Labor Day, Memorial Day,  as well as all our own ones.



Only a matter of time before Trump introduces a Twitter Day!


----------

